# Welche Fische zu Forellen?



## Ich (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Forellenteich (12m x 5m x 1,50m).
Dort leben 100 Forellen drinne. Die Forellen sind im Moment ca. 18 cm groß. 
Dazu habe ich ein paar Pflanzen und an paar versteckmöglichkeiten im Teich. 
Es läuft immer frisches und kaltes Wasser in den Teich. 

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Fischen die mir den TEich reinigen und Algen fressen. Sie sollten nach möglichkeit natürlich nicht als Forellenfutter dienen. 

Welche Fische kann ich zu den Forellen setzen? 


Würd mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## goldfisch (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*

Hallo Du,
Funktionsfische funktionieren nicht. Du hast glaube ich auch ziemlich viel Forellen im Teich. 

Aber der __ Döbel frisst ausser Fischen und Käse auch Algen. Er macht auch ähnlich viel Hektik. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*

Hallo Ich,

die einzigen Fische im Teich die verlässlich
Algen fressen sind Fledermausschmerlen.

In entsprechender Größe um nicht Forellenfutter
zu werden aber nicht ganz günstig.

Frag doch mal bei http://www.koicompetence.de/xanario/
nach, da kamen meine __ Schmerlen her.

Video gibts hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKztUNUKHo

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*

Hallo,

Forellen habe ich nicht im Teich, nur Myxocyprinus asiaticus. Ich glaube das sie unterdrückt würden. Sie kommen im Jangtsee glaube ich auch etwas weiter unten als Forellen vor. Ich glaube auch nicht, das sie zur Teichreinigung taugen.

Weitere einheimischer __ Pflanzenfresser ist die __ Rotfeder und __ Nase. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen Rotfedern mit Forellen auskommen. Meine Nasen sind speziell zur Laichzeit dagegen schon manchmal recht ruppich. Versuchen würde ich es trotzdem nicht. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*



> Ich *glaube* auch nicht, das sie zur Teichreinigung taugen.



Glauben und wissen sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
Meine Wimpler (20 Stück) fressen Algen und sonst
nix von der ersten Minute an und unterstützen sehr
gut die Säuberung des Teiches.


----------



## goldfisch (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*

Hallo Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Glauben und wissen sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
> Meine Wimpler (20 Stück) fressen Algen und sonst
> nix von der ersten Minute an und unterstützen sehr
> gut die Säuberung des Teiches.



Ich habe den Jangtse noch nicht bereist, kann also leider nur auf Literatur zurückgreifen. Da zur Zeit als ich meinen vergrößerten Teich besetzt habe, noch die Diskussion tobte, das der Fisch tropisch ist, habe ich mich z.B. über fishbase und wetteronline über die Bedingungen an den Fundorten informiert. Ich würde das Klima dort als kontinental gemässigt, vieleicht etwas milder als bei uns bezeichnen. Inwieweit die Fische zum Laichen noch weiter aufsteigen kann nich allerdings auch nichts sagen. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Forellen, aber selbst auf Madeira habe ich sie nur (vermutlich invasive Regenbogenforellen) in kalten Bergwasser gesehen. Nach fishbase kommt im Jangstesystem an Salmoniden eine Huchenart vor. 

Meine zweite Meinung beruht genau wie Deine nur auf Erfahrung. Meine Fischen fressen bevorzugt Mückenlarven und kleine Mistwürmer. Sie fressen auch Algen und Störpellets. Obwohl sie sich inzwischen den 30 cm nähern, weisen sie immer noch die Jugendform auf.

Ich kann jeden, der über einen großen Teich verfügt, diese schönen Fische empfehlen, aber mit Forellen, würde ich sie nicht zusammenhalten.

Auch __ Aphanius fressen übrigens Algen und Mückenlarven, schafen es aber trotzdem nicht einen Miniteich algenfrei zu bekommen.

Fische taugen  deshalb nicht zur "Reinigung", da sie zwar durch Wachstum Biomasse aufnehmen, den größten Teil aber nun doch wieder ausscheiden. Ich  habe auch nichts gegen Algen in den Teichen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Markus303 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische zu Forellen?*

wenn du forellen in deinem teich hast dürftest du mit schmutz und algen eigentlich garkeine probleme haben .
weil pro cm fisch braucht eine forelle 1l frisches sauerstoffreiches sauberes wasser pro sekunde 
das heißt bei dir 18cm mal 100 = 1800l wasser  pro sekunde alles andere währe tierquälerei  du bekommst krankheiten deine forellen wachsen nicht richtig ab usw 
also vermute ich mal das du deinen teich an einen gebirgsbach angeschlossen hast 
und da wachsen in der regel keine algen sondern nur planzen die deine wasserqualitat eigentlch fördern sollten !

Mfg Markus


----------

